# Camoflauge...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, that took me a bit. I thought you posted nothing.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's cammoed so well all I can tell is she's not a pigeon.


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

Poultry Judge said:


> View attachment 45348


I love this pic! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

